# Can I place receptacle under island countertop overhang?



## iosif (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello,

Is there any way for me to place the 1 required receptacle on my kitchen island under a 10" overhang?Because I don't want to cut into my stone.The counter top and 2 vertical end panels are stone,only the cooking side and opposite bench side has wooden panels.
Could I get away with putting the required outlet inside the cupboard as another option if not under overhang?

thanks,
iosif


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Does the counter top overhang on the sides as well as the back of the island? If not, then you could cut an outlet (GFI protected) into the back panel in one of the upper corners. I would suggest installing one in each corner, but it is not required.

You would not meet code if you install the outlet(s) more than 6" from the corners. Mounting the outlets inside the cabinets does not satisfy the requirement for an island outlet.

I will try to make up a quick picture to show you what I mean.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://ecmweb.com/nec/code_qa/code_qa_071307/


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is what I am talking about in pictures....


----------



## iosif (Jun 1, 2012)

*Trying to Meet Code Requirement for receptacle at Kitchen Island.*

Unfortunately it does hang over on the sides as well as the top.The stone counter top wraps around all the way to the ground.
How about if I mount a receptacle on the opposite side-on the panel between my range top and oven?(the range top is on the right and the oven on the left). 
Would that meet the code requirement?
My entire aim is to avoid making holes in the stone.

Thank you,
iosif.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

How far does the counter overhang the lower cabinets on each side?

I know the counter overhangs 12" on the back of the cabinet.


----------



## puttster (Apr 30, 2012)

Can you build a 3x4 enclosure under the countertop to hold the receptacles?
puttster


----------



## iosif (Jun 1, 2012)

It overhangs on the sides the same as the top.so in essence the counter top continues as it is on top over the sides to the ground.

I am tight for space on the front cooking side where the stone top comes flush to the panel. Maybe I could try something there?
Forgive my ignorance,but is there a small or single outlet GFI,where i could try squeeze it between the gas range top and the oven?
If i learn to post pics I'll send an example.

In the area I am located,we are not under code.However my builder won't release the house or give his guarantees unless it meets code,which I understand.

Thanks K_Buz for your help.


----------



## iosif (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello Puttster,

I'm not sure I fully understand what you mean,but I would very much like to understand.Perhaps that's the answer I'm looking for.
Could you please describe how this enclosure is built and where exactly it would be installed, so as to meet code requirements?

thanks,
iosif.


----------



## iosif (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello K_Buzz,
It is more or less like this.
My range top is on the left though and my oven on the right in the counter.










Thanks,
iosif.


----------



## Techy (Mar 16, 2011)

you're almost certainly going to be required to cut the stone in some fashion


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Techy said:


> you're almost certainly going to be required to cut the stone in some fashion


Is there a "lip" on the edge of the overhang?


----------



## iosif (Jun 1, 2012)

1/2"lip on working side. 

Thanks,
iosif


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

You might be able to run a pipe sleeve out from the cabinet and hook or up to some Plugmold on the under side of the overhang. It would have to be within 6" of the edge of the countertop. The hard part would mounting it to the stone. Maybe some double-sided tape.


----------



## iosif (Jun 1, 2012)

K_Buzz,

That I think will be the best solution!
I will mount it to the underside of the stone with something like liquid nails or epoxy( not more than 6" from the overhang edge).
Then I'll run sleeved romex along the stone through my cabinet. 

Sir you have been most helpful, and I am very appreciative of that !
I'll try send a picture when I'm done. 

Thanks again,
iosif.


----------



## iosif (Jun 1, 2012)

Techy,

Thank you too for taking time to help me.
I'm still new on this forum and don't yet know how to send a thank you thread.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

Install one of these...


----------



## iosif (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello stickboy1375,

Neat idea!
Provided it is code compliant for a kitchen island counter top,where can one acquire these?

Thanks,
iosif.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

iosif said:


> Hello stickboy1375,
> 
> Neat idea!
> Provided it is code compliant for a kitchen island counter top,where can one acquire these?
> ...


Yes, its compliant, but only the one from Carlon meets code as far as I know, so just google Carlon pop up receptacle to find a dealer....
http://www.tnb.com/ps/fulltilt/index.cgi?part=KPR15GNKL


----------



## Techy (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.lewelectric.com/pufp-series/


My supplier quoted these last time I needed a pop up counter gfi, job hasn't started yet, though.


----------



## stickboy1375 (Apr 28, 2012)

Techy said:


> http://www.lewelectric.com/pufp-series/
> 
> 
> My supplier quoted these last time I needed a pop up counter gfi, job hasn't started yet, though.


Thats a huge hole in a counter top..


----------



## iosif (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks stickboy1375,

It may not be ideal for me on this application, but I am very intrested in it for another project I have. 
Thanks for the info. 

iosif


----------

